# Ignore suspicious username/password popups!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We seem to have some kind of bug. I've been getting reports (and had it happen myself) of plain gray popups with a username and password field and the following message:

A username and password are being requested by http://www.coolminiornot.com. The site says: "Upgrade in progress"

It is NOT from us (and probably not from cmon either, though it may be a problem with our cmon banner exchange, I'm not sure yet)
Just to be on the safe side though, whatever you do, do NOT enter any info in the boxes. Heresy Online will never request your username and password (except when you log in).

We are doing everything we can to lock down the problem.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Anyone who entered anything in, I'd suggest changing your password - both for this site and for any other site you may have the same username/password for. If it is a phishing attack, they could try other popular sites with the same username/password combo.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just an update: It appears to be harmless (still, don;t put anything in)

cmon seems to be doing some updates because you get the same message on their site. Somehow our cmon banner exchange is causing it to pop up here as well. It does not appear to be malicious, but just to be safe, don't enter in any info.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's happening to every site that displays their banner code, check out Librarium-Offline.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Their site did it too. I think their site was under maintenance, and every site that had their banner in it had that happen to them cause the code from the banner was asking for it too.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's what Jezlad just said 

It's harmless and annoying, the result of a fuckup on cmon's part and has been dealt with for now. Jez disabled the cmon banner exchange until they've got their shit sorted out.


----------

